# Reel Deal Questions



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Made an offer last night for:

Avet SX--Blue this years model 
Penn Mag 525 this years model

Both brand new from a reputable takle shop that I found online and have bought stuff from before. He wants 275.00 for both reels and he even pays shipping. What do you guys think is this a great deal?

Just to be safe there is only one model Penn mag 525 right and same for the Avet SX. Or are there differences within the 525 mag and Avet SX that I should be aware of? Will wait until Friday to complete the deal unless you guys give me reason the be concerned. Oh yea they do come with warrenty and money back if not satisfied.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

GET THE MAG 525 I LOVE MINE,, ILL LET YA CAST IT NEXT TIME I SEE YA KEN,, AS FOR THE AVET NS4D KNOW ABOUT ALL THEM BLOW UPS SO HE CAN TELL YA ABOUT THAT ONE LOL


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

On the Penn 525 Mag there are two models. One has a slidde for the mag control and a clicker the other one is the Knobby it has no clicker.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*525*

the knobby version isn't something your going to run into here in the states, it's avialable as an aftermarket addon, Generally speaking there is only one version sold here in the states, there are other models available from the UK- 

The price sounds good Ken, you'll have a hard time finding the 525 for less than $140.00, don't know about the avets but reckon they are priced similar or higher.

If you get the 525 I recommend ordering the HO upgrade mag kit for it, makes the reel much more versatile under tough fishing conditions

.02

Edit you CAN find the knobby it was designed for touny casting folks and not something you'll likely encounter at a retail shop


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is some info on Avet reels

http://www.alltackle.com/avet_reels.htm

Some info on the SX series

http://www.alltackle.com/avet_sx_reels.htm


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

yeah, I thought they(avets) were a little more than the Penn 525. I would say at $275.00 for both it is a good deal.


----------



## fish-fool (Dec 17, 2004)

I saw an add in the Boater's World catalog that caught my eye. It was an AVET reel, not sure of the model number, but you could get it with or without the level wind and it had a note under the pictures that said the level wind would not effect the casting distance. I found that hard to believe. Any opinions? I want to get the level wind if it is true, only because I enjoy Lesner fishing in the fall and as most know, it is usually a multicast session when you go there, and I can't get too excited about packing the line correctly on every slow retrieve. I would like opinions on the level wind vs. non level wind reel if anyone cares to chime in.
thanks-


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

never seen an avat w/level wind...but i do love my abu 6600clrocket(since i magged it)...


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Jump on it Ken. Its a good deal. You can always mag the Avet.
Chapa


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

AVETS are a furball waiting to happen without a mag control for surf casting. BE WARNED! But if the're magged they rock! Same with the Pro Gears.

JMHO!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Just a reminder, generally speaking, if you don't like doing things the hard way, reels with out cast control are boat reels mainly for trolling or short casting. If you really want to put it out there with out the blow-ups, go for the cast control, preferably variable control so that you can back off the resistance during the flight of the weight for extra distance.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*reels*

275 for both is a steal considering if you buy them seperate youll pay well over 300 plus tax.NOTEO NOT BOTHER WITH PRO GEAR DID SOME RESEARCH CUZ I THOUGHT THEY WERE SWEET IVE FOUND OUT THAT THE BEARINGS IN THEM BURN OUT EASY


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

fish-fool said:


> I saw an add in the Boater's World catalog that caught my eye. It was an AVET reel, not sure of the model number, but you could get it with or without the level wind and it had a note under the pictures that said the level wind would not effect the casting distance. I found that hard to believe. Any opinions? I want to get the level wind if it is true, only because I enjoy Lesner fishing in the fall and as most know, it is usually a multicast session when you go there, and I can't get too excited about packing the line correctly on every slow retrieve. I would like opinions on the level wind vs. non level wind reel if anyone cares to chime in.
> thanks-


yes I saw the boaters world add as well. Careful because i also saw the abu blue younder 6500 there for a great price like 85.00. As I continued to read it was a reconditioned reel. SOunded to good to be true and it was. 

Never heard of a levelwind avet be careful

chappa freddrum. I am buying a used avet from a p&ser that is magged should be arriving next week. I plan on magging the new one myself the same way the one i am getting will be magged 

Thanks everyone I knew I could count on you guys for feedback. Let me know if there is anymore Plan on making the purchase this weekend. just waiting to see if a local will match the price


----------



## fish-fool (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks, ******* Fan. I read it again last night to make sure and yes, it does have a levelwind. Guess I might try it out for the boat and stick with my shimono's and penn's (spinning) for casting. I have no experience with the 525 mags I keep hearing about even though I would like to get into it. NewsJeff gave me a quick lesson one evening at Lesner with his. They seem like they are better for long cast to soak bait. I'm more of a "thousand casts a night" using plastics and jig heads for trout or stripers type shore fisherman.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Fish-fool,,, if your in to more of the bait casters then ya need to try the Abu 6500,,, it has a level wind and yet still throws a storm lure half out of sight. I own a few spinners but mainly haven given totally into the dark with Conven. reels.


----------



## fish-fool (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks, Shooter. I Have been feeling a lot of forces trying to pull me over to the dark side in the last few years and there is so much available out there in the dark catagory, I'm not sure what to get. I think I will go down to Princess Anne and check out the Abu since you seem to like it.


----------



## fish-fool (Dec 17, 2004)

O.K. Shooter, I did some DD on the abu 5600 and 6600. I'm not as skiddish about the dark side as I was before reading about the unit. I noticed the abu site said that when you get fully comfortable with distance casting that you could take the mag settings off. How far do you think you can cast a standard 2 oz cannonball lead with a plastic? Typical of what I use at Lesner with my spinning gear.
Thanks-


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter-ya still got ABU on that spinin rod? ya aught ta let FF cast it...I am still amazed at how far tha LW could cast 

As fer Avets....they's my goto reel...Besides my new 525MAG w/ tha H/O conversion....It is a wonderful light and bullet proof reel (when I mean bullet proof..I mean it handles dumpins in the H2o and the sand, when it's dropped or sand blasted like in O'croke,last season). Tha only time I'll blow em up is when I fart with tha settings when fishing or when my castin technique is below par....usually when it hits Beer o'clock or around Beer:30
FB-the ProGears are the ones I was blowin up..which is now the property of NJ-who got Ryan ta re-tame her.


Ken-you'll be extremely happy with yer purchase..tha customer service is great..and the reel packs a real smooth drag.....an anuther thing....Congratulations...yer on the road ta become a FHB tackle HO!!!!!! CYA on tha sand or tha casting field


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter-ya still got ABU on that spinin rod? ya aught ta let FF cast it...I am still amazed at how far tha LW could cast 

As fer Avets....they's my goto reel...Besides my new 525MAG w/ tha H/O conversion....It is a wonderful light and bullet proof reel (when I mean bullet proof..I mean it handles dumpins in the H2o and the sand, when it's dropped or sand blasted like in O'croke,last season). Tha only time I'll blow em up is when I fart with tha settings when fishing or when my castin technique is below par....usually when it hits Beer o'clock or around Beer:30
FB-the ProGears are the ones I was blowin up..which is now the property of NJ-who got Ryan ta re-tame her.


Ken-you'll be extremely happy with yer purchase..tha customer service is great..and the reel packs a real smooth drag.....an anuther thing....Congratulations...yer on the road ta become a FHB tackle HO!!!!!! CYA on tha sand or tha casting field


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I have both ...get the Avet magged.....possibly the HO upgrade on the 525.....price is very good + no tax or shipping = even better!.......the R


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

aw crap..stupid computer!!!!...the R


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Shooter-ya still got ABU on that spinin rod? ya aught ta let FF cast it...I am still amazed at how far tha LW could cast
> 
> As fer Avets....they's my goto reel...Besides my new 525MAG w/ tha H/O conversion....It is a wonderful light and bullet proof reel (when I mean bullet proof..I mean it handles dumpins in the H2o and the sand, when it's dropped or sand blasted like in O'croke,last season). Tha only time I'll blow em up is when I fart with tha settings when fishing or when my castin technique is below par....usually when it hits Beer o'clock or around Beer:30
> FB-the ProGears are the ones I was blowin up..which is now the property of NJ-who got Ryan ta re-tame her.
> ...



On the road to being a FHB HO wrong I am way past that I am a FHB slut. I want it all and I will have it all LMMFAO. I even now have some of those FHB stickers Thanks Chuck. 

Oh yea chuck the check goes out in the mail on Friday Thought it had already left you should get it by monday.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

ken...i won't believe that until you have at least 2 VAN STALLS...at $600 a pop...lol


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

rattler said:


> ken...i won't believe that until you have at least 2 VAN STALLS...at $600 a pop...lol



hm van stalls huh.....do you have some


----------

